# My "Dream Pipe" is....



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What's the one, single pipe you want above all others? Price doesn't matter. List all the info you have for it.... Brand, model, etc. Only post if you have a pic to go along with it for all to see please.

Mine....

The Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman corncob pipe.










What can I say... I'm just a simple man with simple dreams.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

A smooth, straight rhodesian or squat bulldog. Like the picture below&#8230;


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

These cobs are going to skyrocket in price if you guys keep it up. Ethanol is already doing a number on our corn products now this.:boohoo:

That is my favorite cob style by the way dale. I thought about getting the banded version of it just to make it fancier.
Country Gentleman


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The Peterson Mark Twain collection - they come in a paired set so hopefully it counts.  I can't decide which one I like more.










Dale, you'd be interested to know that the poker is actually modeled after a cob, and they do manage to capture the shape and balance of it quite well IMO.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

This one: a magnificient Joura King pipe, only the second King to be crafted in the last 15 years (as of 2006).


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I think one thing about pipes i really like is i can like different ones for different reasons.

But atm, the one i *really* want that i can't afford is..










i really want a rhodesian and a gigantic pipe. i also really like the stem. thats a 10 oz'er right there XD


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow I am loving that pipe Zogg! That is freaking awesome!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

too bad its $340 >.<

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/radice/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=71589


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Eltang Cutty. Period. Though I'd be hard pressed to choose between this one or the poker...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Zogg, I had seen that same pipe the other night. It's really nice. If I wasn't a poor, starving college art student haha…


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

jfserama said:


> Zogg, I had seen that same pipe the other night. It's really nice. If I wasn't a poor, starving college art student haha&#8230;


same!

and to five: that poker looks awesome. want.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Eltang Cutty. Period. Though I'd be hard pressed to choose between this one or the poker...


 I absoloutly love that cutty so I made myself one, click the like to see.
http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae215/daftguy/_PAS5130.jpg
http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae215/daftguy/_PAS5128.jpg
http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae215/daftguy/_PAS5131.jpg
Now its not exactly the same but its only the third pipe I have ever made.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Gio, you really have some skills my friend! I think it's time to get yourself some briar blocks and get to making a living at this thang.

I'll take a cutty, a poker, and a squat bulldog with a tapering stem whenever you're ready. Gotta have someone to uh... vouch for your workmanship and whatnot right?

But seriously! Get some briar bro, and then I want me a cutty shaped like an old clay with the spur and all!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i wish i had the tools, i'd love to make pipes 
and im so OCD i'd probably make some decent ones XD

also.. this ones sweet, only 0.6 grams :


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I would love to have an S. Bang. If you happen to find one laying around and are just gonna throw it out...


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably a Kirsten bent sitter with a meer bowl. I like my straight Kirstens but I want the bent cant afford it but I want it.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

S. Bang for me too, basically any of their pipes look stunning. Maybe someday...


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have always been very Labour oriented in my pipe tastes, but I must make a confession. I would like to have a Dunhill someday, to see if they really are as good as reputed to be. I just can't justify it to myself (or my wife) to spend that much on a pipe.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd eventually like to get a pipe from my birth-year (1966), but all I seem to find are Dunhill's and I ain't dropping that much $$$ on a pipe. Now if I won the lottery.....


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

This a pic from Boswell's twitter. It is my desktop background. One Day, I WILL own that lumberman, top left. Not a pipe like it, but that exact one.

Of course, I wouldn't mind the poker under it either, or the freehand under that one, or the freehand under that one.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I believe I just bought mine! indigosmoke posted a Cavicchi that he got from Mad Hatter not all that long ago...










I'm really just looking for a solid smoker. Looks are secondary for me at this point (though I may change my mind and want it ALL!) Handfeel is a big one as well and I like straights so this one is right up my alley. Can't wait to enjoy my first smoke in this baby!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> Eltang Cutty. Period. Though I'd be hard pressed to choose between this one or the poker...


Ditto. If money were no object, I would have 7 of each.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

My goal is to own a horn, ballerina and Ramses pipe by Bo Nordh. 

First choice would be his Ramses design.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

any poker, thats my next shape.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine would be the rolltop rack of unsmoked Dunhill pipes from 1939.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

My dream pipe today is my new Jody Davis but I have a Marguis Knets coming at some point. So that could change.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice picks all! :tu


----------



## Palomorado (Apr 20, 2011)

That Ramses is AWESOME!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> What's the one, single pipe you want above all others? Price doesn't matter. List all the info you have for it.... Brand, model, etc. Only post if you have a pic to go along with it for all to see please.
> 
> Mine....
> 
> ...


HOLY JEEBUS!!!! I just ordered 2 of them last week and smoke the first one YESTERDAY!!!!!!! Friggin BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I read the caption I thought to myself, "you know Dan, those Country Gentlemen are DAMNED nice pipes! How could I do better, especially for the price?". And then... I clicked on here. WOW!!!!:jaw:

DAMNED NICE PIPE CHOICE MY FRIEND!!!!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine is easy 

Dunhill Moon Landing Pipe Limited Edition 

This limited edition has been specifically created and manufactured to celebrate the 40th anniversary of man s first landing on the moon. The Moon Landing pipes are classic Shell Briar Billiards in group 5 size, mounted with hand-chased Sterling Silver rim mounts to represent one of the many moon craters and are engraved with Neil Armstrong s famous words That s one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind . Further, the pipes are equipped with 10mm wide Sterling Silver bands, their engraving indicating the starting date of the moon landing mission. Each pipe is accompanied by a pipe tamper in the shape of the Saturn V rocket hand-turned from white Erinoid material and equipped with a chromed metal foot. The highly collectable Moon Landing pipes and tampers are presented in a prestigious leather-bound book. The structured, grey leather simulates of the moon surface and a relief-embossed scene depicts Neil Armstrong s descent from the Eagle . Individually numbered limited edition of 40 pieces worldwide. Handmade in England.

I know I will never get it but I am also a space nut... If it did get it I don't even know if I would use it or just cherrish it forever!


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Mine would be the rolltop rack of unsmoked Dunhill pipes from 1939.


I'll second that.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ was that actually a real find or something? that set is as good as it gets!


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

My dream pipe, a Dunhill Gold Spigot


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd have to say a Castello Hawkbill.


----------

